# Peta Advocates Bombings Listen To Their Confession



## Switchback777 (Jul 24, 2005)

THIS LINK IS TO A RECORDING FROM ONE OF THERE MEETINGS AND IT IS ONE OF THEIR LEADERS ADVOCATING ILLEGAL ACTIONS TO BE USED IN CLUDING BLOWING UP BANKS, FAST FOOD RESTAURANTS, Laboratories etc...

Something has to be done with these people, they are no more than terrorist who if they dont get what they want will do terrible things to get them, just like terrorist do.


listen to the file and then pass the link on to other s to listen to.


http://www.consumerfreedom.com/downloads/reference/audio/010501_bruce_friedrich.wav

See the post about signing the petition to remove PETA tax exemption as a non profit organization and make them pay taxes on their money, like they should be doing.

www.peta-sucks.com


----------



## stew (Jun 15, 2005)

They have been financing defense attorney's for those who have been prosocuted for these crimes. They abvocate the use of violence in an attempt to stop animal testing. But, they have NO problem killing a bunch of puppies and dumping the carcasus in a trash bin. They're stupid people with alot of money. That's dangerous. 
The founder of this "TAX EXEMPT" organization receives a million dollar salary to head the group. And idiot Hollywood celebs jump on board to promote the "we love everything" crap. 
"MORONS"!!!!!


----------



## gafferq2xl (Aug 1, 2003)

I think the FBI and Homeland Defense need to be apprized of this recording.


----------



## tarpon (Sep 20, 2005)

*You guys are paranoid*

Why is everyone so afraid of these guys? Do all of you honestly think PETA will succeed in banning hunting? No way dudes. Are they going to get beef and chicken taken out of supermarkets? Nope. Are they going to save the million rabbits used to test lipstick and eye shadow? Maybe, hope so, but who cares. 

Let the NRA and the Cattlemen's Association handle PETA. They have more money in the game than we do. They can fight and diddle each other while I go hunting this weekend.

Paranoid a**holes and hippies need jobs too.

Tarpon


----------



## gafferq2xl (Aug 1, 2003)

tarpon said:


> Why is everyone so afraid of these guys? Do all of you honestly think PETA will succeed in banning hunting? No way dudes. Are they going to get beef and chicken taken out of supermarkets? Nope. Are they going to save the million rabbits used to test lipstick and eye shadow? Maybe, hope so, but who cares.
> 
> Let the NRA and the Cattlemen's Association handle PETA. They have more money in the game than we do. They can fight and diddle each other while I go hunting this weekend.
> 
> ...


 :jaw: tarpon=AKWAB!! :brick: :banplease


----------



## bushbuck (Feb 6, 2005)

I do think PETA is not as much of a threat as it used to be. I believe more and more people are finding out how far out these people are and most believe they are wackos.
The name PETA sure does get alot of press from hunters though. I wish all the hunters out there started to replace all there statements to include The HSUS. This group I believe is the one we all have to watch. They have incredible funding, and they are targeting hunting all over the place. They also have made it clear there #1 goal is to eliminate all bowhunting. These people also dont come across as a wacko group like PETA to most people. Most people also think that this is the same group that has the shelters..

by the way whats AKWAB, I have to admit first time I have seen that.
Guess: All knowing without a brain?


----------



## AJ008 (Nov 20, 2002)

They've been linked to over 200 terrorist acts... fun telling peta people about that one


----------



## TOMANO (Sep 28, 2005)

First off, Peta has long supported the domestic terrorist activities of their Animal Liberation Front co-horts. Chrissie Hynde, the skanky leader of the Pretenders, has gone as far as saying an assassination might be the only way to get their message across regarding animal testing & bio-medical research.

Also, anyone who thinks Peta's ludicrous public image hurts them is ignoring the fact that Peta's HUGE funding is used to buy off legislation left and right across the country.

To expose the true agenda of the AR movement, you've got to dig deep and MAKE IT YOUR RESPONSIBILITY AS A HUNTER to inform & educate as many members of the fence-sitting public to their twisted agenda.

TOMANO


----------



## ftshooter (Jul 26, 2003)

*Wow..*

Man, These are so sick folks .. If they say this stuff on stage ..just think what they are doing behind the currants...


----------



## Tim4Trout (Jul 10, 2003)

tarpon said:


> Why is everyone so afraid of these guys? Do all of you honestly think PETA will succeed in banning hunting? No way dudes. Are they going to get beef and chicken taken out of supermarkets? Nope. Are they going to save the million rabbits used to test lipstick and eye shadow? Maybe, hope so, but who cares.
> 
> Let the NRA and the Cattlemen's Association handle PETA. They have more money in the game than we do. They can fight and diddle each other while I go hunting this weekend.
> 
> ...


While the name peta often comes up when anti hunting factions are mentioned, it is the humane society of the United States ( hsus ) who all sportsmen must be aware of. 

While peta grabs media attention with their outrageous publicity stunts, the hsus works works covertly against hunting on the legislative level, especially using the voter initiative / referendum process in an attempt to ban various hunting and trapping methods.

When decisions affecting the fate of hunting are placed in the voters hands, you are asking that which should be made by qualified professionals to be decided by those who may be influenced by emotional rhetoric and whatever other propaganda anti hunting factions are able to put on tv, radio, and in newspapers.

Fred Bear said it best with ....










_I'm working to protect hunting - Tim4Trout_


----------



## doctariAFC (Aug 25, 2005)

*Vigilence is OUR duty*

We must all, as hunters and outdoors enthusiasts, be vigilent about the tactics and campaigns the anti's employ each day. PETA, HSUS, ASPCA, Fund for Animals, ALF and many others work together, on many fronts, to defeat not only hunting, but also fishing, camping, snowmobiling and anything related to our enjoyment and our efforts to conserve the great outdoors.

As the new moderator of this section, I will attempt to bring to you all the most up to date information concerning these increasing attacks. I also welcome others to post information that illustrates similar information.

We need to be aware of those groups and their activities, and who is supporting them, including political leaders, and work to defeat their agenda of natural destruction.


----------

